# Wem gehört eigentlich die VOIP-Rufnummer



## Knuddel (26 Mai 2007)

Mein DSL-Provider hat mir zusätzliche Telefonrufnummern aus dem üblichen Ortsnetz zugeteilt. Über diese Rufnummern bin ich via DSL direkt erreichbar. Anrufer können aus der Rufnummer nicht erkennen, das sie mich eigentlich über das Internet anrufen.
Natürlich werde ich persönlich inzwischen mit dieser Rufnummer identifiziert. Wem gehört die Rufnummer aus dem Ortsnetz, wenn ich einmal den Provider wechseln sollte/muss. Ist es geregelt, ob ich meine Rufnummer "mitnehmen" kann oder darf der DSL-Provider darauf bestehen, das für DSL zugeteilte Teilnehmerrufnummern bei ihm verbleiben müssen?


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wem gehört eigentlich die VOIP-Rufnummer*

Lies mal in den AGB deines Providers nach, dort müsste die Portierung der Nummer zu einem anderen Provider geregelt sein oder frage doch einfach beim Support an - die sollten das wissen.

VoIP-Nummer sind sehr wohl zu identifizieren, wenn man weiß, welche Blöcke in einem Vorwahlbereich dafür reserviert sind. Über sipgate.de kann man Nummern z. B. voen einem Anbeiter beziehen, die in München nach der Vorwahl mit 38... beginnen. Andere Anbieter haben andere Nummernblöcke.


----------



## hospes (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wem gehört eigentlich die VOIP-Rufnummer*

Zitate aus dem t-online-Forum: (Service)ggf. hilft das weiter?

Die Bundesnetzagentur (vormals "RegTP") fordert einen Ortsbezug von
Rufnummern. Die Zuteilung einer Internet-Rufnummer aus einem
Vorwahlbereich, in dem Sie tatsächlich einen Wohn- oder Geschäftssitz
haben, ist dadurch nicht grundsätzlich unzulässig. Ungeklärt ist aber,
ob Sie diese Nummer dann auch - wenigstens gelegentlich - an anderen
Orten (nomadisch) nutzen dürften. Bei einem Umzug müsste eine solche
ortsbezogene Rufnummer dann nach derzeitiger Lage wieder aufgegeben
werden.

Deshalb hat die Bundesnetzagentur (vormal "RegTP") für
Internet-Telefonie die Verwendung von Nationale Teilnehmerrufnummern
NTR) aus dem Bereich 032 vorgesehen. Mit einer 032-Rufnummer ist man
unabhängig vom derzeitigen Wohn- und Geschäftssitz und auch bezüglich
der nomadischen Nutzung immer auf der sicheren Seite. Eine 032-Rufnummer
können Sie im Prinzip lebenslang behalten.
Gruß Hospes


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wem gehört eigentlich die VOIP-Rufnummer*



Knuddel schrieb:


> ...Ist es geregelt, ob ich meine Rufnummer "mitnehmen" kann oder darf der DSL-Provider darauf bestehen, das für DSL zugeteilte Teilnehmerrufnummern bei ihm verbleiben müssen?


Zur Ist-Situation siehe: http://wiki.ip-phone-forum.de/telefonie:portierung:anbieter

Meines Wissens gibt es aber eigentlich keinen Grund warum §46 TKG (siehe http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__46.html ) nicht auch für VoIP Provider gelten sollte, nur müsste man hier ggfs wohl erst gegen den Status Quo vor Gericht klagen.



Reducal schrieb:


> VoIP-Nummer sind sehr wohl zu identifizieren, wenn man weiß, welche Blöcke in einem Vorwahlbereich dafür reserviert sind. ...


Da viele VoIP Anbieter inzwischen die eingehende Portierung von Rufnummern ermöglichen, und ebenso ausgehend Nummern mitgenommen werden können, ist dies maximal ein Hinweis. Hinzu kommen Firmen, die sowohl klassiche als auch VoIP Telefonie anbieten, da weiss die Zuordnung wohl nur die Firma selbst und der Anschlussinhaber.  

TSCN


----------

